# Ubuntu Installation schlägt fehl



## geforceeee (26. Juni 2011)

*Ubuntu Installation schlägt fehl*

Hallo zusammen,

seit einiger Zeit versuche ich vergeblich Ubuntu 11.04 auf meinem neuen PC (Core i5-2500K, Asus Z68 Board, GF 560 Ti, 4 GiByte RAM) zu installiere. Zunächst habe ich die .iso von Chip heruntergeladen und auf einen Rohling gebrannt. Wenn ich davon boote, bleibt der Ubuntu "Ladebalken" einfach da und es passiert nichts. Auch auf dem PC meines Bruders passiert es. Also habe ich die .iso nochmal gebrannt und eine md5 Prüfung gemacht. Alles stimmt. Nichts ist falsch. Dennoch funktioniert die Installation nicht. Onkel Google meinte, dass es vielleicht am Mainboard liegt. Also habe ich mit unetbootin eine neue 11.04 Version heruntergeladen und auf meinem USB Stick installiert. Wenn ich davon boote, dann kommt nun zumindest schon die Meldung, ob ich Linux nur ausprobieren möchte oder installieren will. Egal welche Option ich wähle, kommt der "Ladebalken" wieder doch nun verschwindet er sogar, aber der PC startet einfach neu. Es wird ganz kurz ein Hintergrundbild angezeigt, das nach Linux aussieht. 

Ich bin nun ziemlich ratlos, weil ich nicht mehr weiß, was ich noch machen soll. Weiß jeamand von euch, wie ich Linux Ubuntu auf meine Platte kriege? Die nötigen Partitionen habe ich bereits angelegt.

Vielen Dank
lg, geforceeee


----------



## k.meier (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu Installation schlägt fehl*

Probier mal ob die CD unter Windows läuft. Also reinschmeissen und dann die CD starten. Dann gibts 3 Auswahlmöglichkeiten. Und dann mal unter Windows "als Programm" installieren, ich glaub das Teil heisst WUBI.
lg


----------



## geforceeee (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu Installation schlägt fehl*

Das geht, aber ich will Linux auf einer eigenen Partition als eigenes paralleles OS haben und nicht unter Windows laufen haben 

Danke
lg, geforceeee


----------



## k.meier (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu Installation schlägt fehl*

Schon an das Forum von Ubuntu gewandt?


----------



## geforceeee (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu Installation schlägt fehl*

Nein, das habe ich noch nicht. Vielleicht mache ich das jetzt mal. Danke


----------



## geforceeee (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu Installation schlägt fehl*

Hier gehts weiter: 

11.04 alleine / neben Windows (dualboot) - Ubuntu Installation schlägt fehl - Probleme bei der Ubuntu-Installation - Ubuntu-Forum & Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de


----------

